# TCM Reprogram?



## farroh.jpg (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello,

Recently while flashing a tune onto my TCM (transmission control module) the poor thing bricked itself and rendered it inoperable leaving me in limp mode, so just last night I replaced my TCM. I assume there is some sort of re learning procedure for the TCM to be able to work but I am unsure as to what that procedure is, whether it means taking it to the dealership to be reprogrammed or whether it’s something I can do myself.

Does anyone know what I am supposed to do or have any advice?

Thanks in advance,
Chandler Montana


----------



## Baldrico1 (Aug 1, 2021)

On the Astra here in the UK it has to be performed with dealer level scan tool and I’m sure auto transmission N has to be relearned too.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Actually that's not true. It doesn't have to be performed by a dealership. United States federal law mandates that because of the right to repair laws the dealership has to provide ways to perform any sort of reprogramming repairs. Anything like that to the end user or owner of the vehicle. What you need is a USB to OBD2 cable or module like a GM MDI 2 or a Drew technologies Mongoose GM2 cable. Then you just have to spend $75 and get a 2-year subscription to GM SPS and you yourself. Yes, you can reprogram any computer on the car. If you get one of those cables there are a couple hundred bucks. You can get them cheaper from AliExpress but you may run into issues. Also. I highly highly recommend running SPS in a virtual machine running like Windows XP or Windows 10 64-bit. You may not be able to even run it on Windows 10. SPS is very picky about the version of Java that it has the drivers for the Mongoose cable and everything else. It's just super specific so you have to make sure you meet the minimum requirements for the system for it to work and I find doing it in a virtual machine is probably the best way. But yeah you can program the transmission control module. Just make sure you look it up online. If you want I can give you some pointers on how that stuff works. Just shoot me a private message and I can give you my number and I can kind of walk you through the process of reprogramming it because you have to do more than just reprogram that a lot of the times you have to reprogram or at least set up the ECM or the body control module or both to communicate with the security module. Otherwise, you'll have an issue with VATS not being reset properly. If you don't do it in that order, that's why I'm working. Your car won't start and you'll have to use something like HP tuners to disable that. Or you'll have to basically take your ECM or transmission control module or the whole car to the dealership and have them reprogram it with a virgin ECU


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

I'll apologize right now if anything I said didn't seem to make sense. I'm using Google speech to text while I'm walking and it may not have come out properly. Lol. But yeah just hit me up by a PM and I can probably help you out with the process


----------



## Baldrico1 (Aug 1, 2021)

RoninDusette said:


> I'll apologize right now if anything I said didn't seem to make sense. I'm using Google speech to text while I'm walking and it may not have come out properly. Lol. But yeah just hit me up by a PM and I can probably help you out with the process


No that was a really useful post for anyone. Most Vauxhall owners here in UK use Opcom which gives us dealer level diagnostics.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Baldrico1 said:


> No that was a really useful post for anyone. Most Vauxhall owners here in UK use Opcom which gives us dealer level diagnostics.


Oh okay. I miss that part where you said you guys were in the UK. But yeah, I mean either way you should still have access to dealer level diagnostics and recalibration stuff like that too. I don't think they're too dissimilar when it comes to that between the US and the UK. I could be wrong though. Either way, there's a lot of options out there for you if you want to do it like that. If you're really interested in getting into the nitty gritty of reprogramming and finding out the different software and stuff like that, check out MHH Auto. It's a forum that's basically like filled up delightful people of the internet who like to tinker with car computers like that's the whole forum is just car computer related and it's just filled to the brim with all sorts of knowledge on that type of stuff.


----------

